
HP museum and its prized 2116a 16-bit computer lives on - bootload
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-22/vintage-computer-museum-revives-hp2116a-founder-dies/7638458
======
bootload
great demo. wonder how the tape readin/printout process went in humid
conditions?

here's a video of the 2116a operation: " celebrating 50 years. Introduced on
November 7, 1966. Restored Feb/Mar 2016."
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kko526UpHsM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kko526UpHsM)

